# "S" curves and Back Bay catching



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Had a phenominal day yesterday.
Started at sunrise on LIP, didn't see much of anything doing. Was given some fresh mullet so now I had good bait. Thanks for the bait guys.
Moved onto the"S" curves about 8am. The spot I wanted to fish had a sun worshipper sittng in it so I had to go about 50' to the right.
From 1st cast it was fish on. A bite every cast except for the big bait rod which was left untouched. The non-stop catching continued till about 2pm when I left with the fish still biting, I was worn out and sunburnt.
Had a short break and then hit Back Bay for some freshwater action.
Total fish caught-43 Species caught-Flounder(undersized), black drum(returned),bluefish, mullet, pompano, spot,speckled trout, LM bass, BIG brim and a good sized yellow perch.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

All in all the best days fishing I have had in a long time. Now to get cleaning...
Bring on the Drum:fishing:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

And done =


----------



## Markapuu (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks like it was a great time out on the water. It's been decades since I had a day like that. Thanks for the report!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a great day of fishing. Let's hope it is a sign of great things to come this fall. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Wow an incredible catch.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Now that's catching 👍


----------

